# National Bird Day 2016



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

National Bird Day January 5, 2016 TBP Gallery.

National Bird Day was created by Charles Almanzo Babcock (born 1849, date of death unknown) was a late-nineteenth-century superintendent of schools in Oil City, Pennsylvania. He is credited with launching Bird Day, a day to celebrate birds in American schools, on May 4. The first Bird Day was celebrated in Oil City schools in 1894, and by 1901 the practice was well established.

All these bird pictures were taken from my backyard or within 2 blocks in 2015 (TBP Admin)

The full 2016 bird gallery

I think it’s amazing how Mr. Babcock thought to do this in 1894! We can assume his school and 99% of homes did not have electricity at this time. There was an abundance of wildlife throughout America at this time and Babcock was at awe of the magnificent birds (class Aves)! I wonder if living in "Oil City" was his motivation?

My friend who identifies the birds for me is out on vacation so I'm sure I got some names incorrect, we'll clean that up in time, and you can notify me too, thanks! TBP Admin.

here are just a few:


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks TBP! This is way better than stupid threads about coolers and China!


----------

